# Can't find browser on my imac



## hobo521 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have an old imac G3. I only use it for music. I recently got an ipod and I want to upgrade my itunes but can't find a browser. I used to be able to connect to the internet thru explorer but now I can't find it. I have all the system software that the computer came with but I'm afraid to do any thing drastic because I have hundreds of cd's loaded on the computer and I don't want to lose them. How do I get explorer back on my computer?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The browser now is called Safari, it should be in the Dock by default, otherwise you can find it in Applications on your Hard disk.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Depending on whether you have OS 9 or X installed on your G3, you can download WaMCom which is an alternative web browser and is an open source software project, providing modified versions of Mozilla client software.

Here is the download link for OS 9:

Apple Mac OS 8.6 and 9.x classic binary (stuffit directory) (15 MB) 
News 2003-07-23: The https problem (only seen on Mac OS classic) has been fixed! 
wamcom-131-macos9-20030723.sit (There is also a fix for macos9-20030721 as a small download.) (ReadMe, source code patch)

Here is the link for OS X:

http://www.wiwi.uni-frankfurt.de/wamcom/20030721/wamcom-131-macosx-20030721.dmg

Both links were taken from the following website:

http://wamcom.org/latest-131/

I use this browser on my iBook Clamshell 466mhz and it is better than IE (IMHO).


----------

